# Donny who got what



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

looks like I'm back first lol so what did you all get. I came back with a..... .............




water bowl 
big spender I know lol but I have resevered a trio of phelsuma klemmeri to collect soon hehehehe


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Having 4 female leos brought back for me here.......

2 sunglow
1 albino jungle
1 supersnow

Get them tomorrow night so can't wait now


----------



## Butlinsbabe (Mar 13, 2010)

surprised you could get anything.... it was a 90% sale in Harrods... far too many people in there...


----------



## voddybabe (Jan 11, 2010)

it was way crowded, but still came home with-
a cricket keeper
a new cham viv
and a beardie.....yeah 
So just need a cham now lol


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I got:
1 uv&basking bulb
3xhanging plants (bargain!!)
2x small food dishes
Roaches
Silkworms
Locusts
Some wood
Some bug food + bug gel
2x Frilled dragons (not real ones lol.....)
thermometer
ceramic holder


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a Halloween harlequin pinstripe crestie :mf_dribble:Named him Terry and will get pics up asap.
4 meal worm bowls 
and some leaves


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*My Donny buys.........*

_*Yes it was maddness in there ha!.......and a sauna to boot! phew!
I collected my reserved Talbino Eclipse het Diablo Blanco, she's a real beauty! Very pleased and Laza was a great bloke too, thanks a lot! Pleasure meeting you! Also great seeing Big Red Other (Mark) again too! Was also going to collect my little Stripey Mack Talbino het Eclipse from Sazzle, but got her a little earlier instead, lucky me! 
heres some photos of the gorgeous girls.........*_







_Baby Mystic
_







_Mystic~Mack Talbino het Eclipse

_















_* Ether ~ Talbino Eclipse het DB*_


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A couple of faunariums and some Nutrobal.

Where was the pub crew? Just me, the missus and BRO having a pint. Although we were late getting there.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

MrMike said:


> A couple of faunariums and some Nutrobal.
> 
> Where was the pub crew? Just me, the missus and BRO having a pint. Although we were late getting there.


we missed ya mate, not many hit the bar to be honest, well not many at the same time as us.
there was Me, viperD, purple-vixen, forteh, stevecourty and his mrs, reptilelady and -ben- in the bar and that was it, either a poor turn out or a miss timed event lmfao.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> we missed ya mate, not many hit the bar to be honest, well not many at the same time as us.
> there was Me, viperD, purple-vixen, forteh, stevecourty and his mrs, reptilelady and -ben- in the bar and that was it, either a poor turn out or a miss timed event lmfao.


i was at the seated area on my lonesome waiting for my chocolate bar :devil:
oh well maybe next year


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i got a £1.70 key ring wahay lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

It was my first time and I picked up....

3 Cresties
3 Terrariums (for future when the cresties need to be seperated)
heat mats and stats for said terrariums
some small terracotta feeding bowls
cricket keeper
night bulbs
fake vines and plants
sticks! : /
substrate
thermometers
hygrometers
wanted a couple of 45 x 45 x 60 terrariums but I left it too late and they were sold =( anyone know where i can find some for 45 quid?

I was pretty dissapointed in the selection of reps though to be honest. I was hoping to pick up a pretty Tokay and had an enclosure set up ready for one to move in when I returned.

definately thought there would be alot more than leo's, beardies and cresties though.

also the place was far far too small for the amount of tables there. why dont they choose a larger premisis and ask a little bit more cash? im sure reptile keepers would rather pay an extra fiver and actually be able to move! 

Total spend.......

....

650 quid....

hope my 2 "probable female" cresties turn out to be!

Tom


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> i was at the seated area on my lonesome waiting for my chocolate bar :devil:
> oh well maybe next year


bwahahahahahahaha i actually did have a chocolate bar too, unintentional but would have been funny if i knew what you looked like and just walked over and handed you a chocky bar.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

: victory:

Tom


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> bwahahahahahahaha i actually did have a chocolate bar too, unintentional but would have been funny if i knew what you looked like and just walked over and handed you a chocky bar.


I posted a picture up of myself in the last post!!

You Ginnerone had no excuse :devil::devil:
(lucky for me i brought a tub of brownies to keep me going:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

I got 3 little ackies off monitormad!!!! and a very nice male crestie.. tho i cant remember who off :blush: also got a new viv, a mat stat and a uv tube.

one of the ackies off monitor mad (the other 2 a hiding ) he's in shed at the mo so not looking great but looks very healthy









and the male crestie


















Adam


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> I posted a picture up of myself in the last post!!
> 
> You Ginnerone had no excuse :devil::devil:
> (lucky for me i brought a tub of brownies to keep me going:Na_Na_Na_Na


Fibber *goes back to check*


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Fibber *goes back to check*


Oi you :whip: when i'm proved right i will have my choccy bar hand delivered on a velvet cushion thank you very much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

i got myself my very first little crestie its well cute lol :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> Oi you :whip: when i'm proved right i will have my choccy bar hand delivered on a velvet cushion thank you very much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i can't find it, link? i might have inadvertantly seen you.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> i can't find it, link? i might have inadvertantly seen you.


i'll have a look


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Well it was our first time and come back with:-
A crestie from Rhac-Shack
















And a Corn from Clancorn

















we also got an exo-terra for the crestie and a new log for our beardie Spyro


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*New additions*

Today we got . . . 

Male rhacodactylus. l. leachianus (Giant Day Gecko)
Male Chocolate Crestie
Female High Orange Crestie (Very Pretty Girl)
Female Hypo Hunduran Milksnake
Male Hypo Tri Colour Hunduran Milksnake
Also ended up with a male reverse okatee corn and a male snow corn which i have kindly given to rehome as the previous owner didnt have the space anymore
and the usual nutrabal, antibac, food etc . . .

Was wicked today I loved it!! Love it when its busy gives me a right buzz :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> Today we got . . .
> 
> Male rhacodactylus. l. leachianus (Giant Day Gecko)
> Male Chocolate Crestie
> ...


really that must have been a good find:whistling2:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

came home with 3 leos, 2x dreamsicle and 1x tremper eclipse 

Didnt know there was a bar meet??
Mark (BRO) blew me out for our beer so i sulked off home


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> Today we got . . .
> 
> Male rhacodactylus. l. leachianus (Giant Day Gecko)
> Male Chocolate Crestie
> ...


_*
Awww didn't see you, shame! We enjoyed it too, looks like you got lots of goodies hee!*_:2thumb:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

i got a lovely garg from rhac shack for myself and i got a snow camo harley for my mate


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

I came home with this gorgeous red harley from Rhac Shack that I had reserved , I've named her Ruby.









a small roach colony
4 tubs of food
some foliage for the new crestie

and some how this little guy snook his way into my bag!! just got to think of a name for him now :flrt:










edit: sorry about pic size, I've resized it twice but it is still coming up HUGE:bash:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a gorgeous male mack rainwater and tremper enigma het raptor  shame i paid out almost more than I made today haha x


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

i wish I had gone!
I wont be free for at least the next 2 years :/
Although after that I may try getting a table 
xx


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Tangerine Enigma

and










Yemen chameleon 
both loverly and settling in now


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

i got; 
two log hides, 
a stock up on the heat packs, 
a stock up on bulbs,
silks,
locusts,
box of moss.

:lol2: promised myself not to buy any reps and I did well! But now thinking on getting a garg cos they caught my attention today so i thought it best me go home and look them up before impluse buying.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

was there many chams for sale?


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> was there many chams for sale?


_*Yeah a saw a few around, all really dinky little things, my girls were very taken.....Ultra cute!*_


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pics of new arrivals!!!*










Goldie - our high orange female (lovely gold colour!)










Chocolate Male










Male Giant Gecko










Female Hypo Hunduran










Male Hypo Tri Colour Hunduran


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

loonymoony said:


> _*Awww didn't see you, shame! We enjoyed it too, looks like you got lots of goodies hee!*_:2thumb:


Cant believe we missed you what did you buy??:flrt:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> image
> 
> Goldie - our high orange female (lovely gold colour!)
> 
> ...


...you no that isnt a giant day gecko dont you ?


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Loving Goldie has she settled in ok hun




sarahrhodes said:


> image
> 
> Goldie - our high orange female (lovely gold colour!)
> 
> ...


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> ...you no that isnt a giant day gecko dont you ?


bwahahahahahahahahaha, glad it wasn't just me that noticed, i made a subtle hint about it earlier.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

sarahrhodes said:


> image
> 
> Goldie - our high orange female (lovely gold colour!)
> 
> ...


Yeah that isn't a day gecko.......
begs you to wonder how much research has been done prior to that purchase :whistling2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah that isn't a day gecko.......
> begs you to wonder how much research has been done prior to that purchase :whistling2:


before posting look at there threads its prob a typo error or linked wrong pic


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think they have realised to be honest, they have got the correct latin name but it has been given the wrong common name, don't think its a typo but i do think they've got the common name wrong or miss informed.


----------



## H BOMB (Jul 27, 2010)

*first timer*

OMG it was packed out,it was my first time and i loved it.Got two female cresties,exo terra viv,assortment of plants,food bowls and bits and bobs.Did walk in the bar,felt a prune as everyone seem to look over at the door so i scurried out lol:blush:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I came home with a gorgeous salmon female boa. Its official, its love!


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Giant Gecko*

Sorry my mistake - Its a New Caledonian Giant Gecko or Leach's Giant Gecko please see link below

I did do my research before i went actually considering we have other calendonian species! sorry for the typo I put 'day' in by mistake I do know the difference:blush: 
I see people are quick to criticise

Thanks people:flrt:

Rhacodactylus leachianus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahrhodes said:


> Sorry my mistake - Its a New Caledonian Giant Gecko or Leach's Giant Gecko please see link below
> 
> I did do my research before i went actually considering we have other calendonian species! sorry for the typo I put 'day' in by mistake I do know the difference:blush:
> I see people are quick to criticise
> ...


what locale is your leachy ?


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*goldie*



evilangel said:


> Loving Goldie has she settled in ok hun


 
yeah she is the pic really doesnt do her justice though she was my birthday pressie!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> Sorry my mistake - Its a New Caledonian Giant Gecko or Leach's Giant Gecko please see link below
> 
> I did do my research before i went actually considering we have other calendonian species! sorry for the typo I put 'day' in by mistake I do know the difference:blush:
> I see people are quick to criticise
> ...


if you look at my origonal post it wasn't a critism, just a bit of banter. Don't get upset, simply grow thicker skin:2thumb:, take it as the joke it was intended to be.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i came home with 1.1.1 crested geckos  the female is a whopping 58g's without a tail :O ill make a thread with pics when i take some


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> View attachment 23262
> 
> View attachment 23263
> 
> ...


 3 rd pic down. WOW!!! Im SOOOO envy you right now!!! : victory:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> Cant believe we missed you what did you buy??:flrt:


_*Yeah damn shame lovey.....especially since we were idiots and completely forgot about the insect show last weekend :censor:, been so busy lately it slipped our mind :whip:
Take a look on page one of this thread, my photos are there :mf_dribble:
Got two Lovely Leo Ladies!*_


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 21, 2010)

*Our Donny day *

Well what an experience for anyone on their first visit to Donny Reptile Show - and that includes us 

We parked easily but were amazed at the size of the queue that 'snaked' its way round the foyer - but luckily they managed to keep it moving 

We must say the hall was far too small for the amount of visitors they crammed in - we were pushed - shoved - stood on - a kid stuck his lolly to my dress - and a stranger gave me quite a thrill as he pushed past me in the melee :blush: So all in all an interesting day ...

We managed to come across Mal (Grinning Gecko) and a LOVELY guy - Sazzle (still not talking to ya hunni - that gal sold my AFT right out from underneath my fingertips!:whip - FEV - what can I say - suave - sophisticated and so upper class - Gav & long suffering wife of Nottingham Dragons (nice to see you again with some amazing Beardies - and lucky you an almost empty table!) - Suez - STUNNING Cresties and Geckos - and THANKYOU Suez for transporting our Leo down to us with such care - SUPER couple! - Looneymooney (perfectly named as you look so flower power era hunni ) - Vetdebbie (WOW again super Leos and Chams :whistling2 - Dave Davis with a table FULL of Leo goodies ....unsure if we missed anyone - if so we are real sorry - but we are knackered right now 

Sadly though we asked and looked we couldn't find MrMike and his beer pals  We did hear rumours he was scrapped of the bar floor but not sure how true that was :gasp::whistling2:

As for what we bought...

A Bold Designer girl from Luvbug - thank you - she has arrived safe and sound 









A super Bold Stripe girl from Suez - THANK YOU hunni 









And this lil guy came from VetDebbie :2thumb:
We didn't intend to be bringing home a Yemen LOL but ya all know how these things happen 
Luckily for us we do adore the Chams and they were always on our wish list but just didn't expect it to be today  So 'Mr Grumpy' as Debbie aptly named him is now installed in said Exo-Terra Flexarium - we are lucky we have pics of him as every time we placed the camera within his sight he 'ducked' down behind a leaf LOL - but we got there in the end - we are vainly hoping Mr Grumpy eventually becomes Mr Happy as he matures - but whatever we absolutely ADORE him :mf_dribble:

















So I don't think we did too bad with only 1 impulse buy as both girls were booked beforehand


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

heres pics of mine

these 2 were off Rhac Shack, would just like to personally thank julie for such stunning gecko's 
unsexed









male









and this LARGE girl from BG- Gecko's weighing 58g's without a tail :O












@ post above, where was vet debbie?? i searched the whole room 3 times looking for her, and i couldnt find her :O


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

DISAPPOINTED THAT THERE WERE NO UROS!!!!!:devil:

but i did get:

x3 uv tube lights
x3 plants (for aussies viv)
some live food inc. silkworms
x 50 pinkies
bee pollen

and this bad boy ~ Titan









hes a red citrus hypo het translucent leatherback


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah that isn't a day gecko.......
> begs you to wonder how much research has been done prior to that purchase :whistling2:



_*No Sarah's def not the type to buy anything without doing her homework first and asking lots of questions....... it's probably just a typo in her excitement, if it's wrong and I wouldn't personally know I'm afraid!*_


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

*nicolacraig*


> A crestie from Rhac-Shack


Glad you are pleased with the little one 
*KerryLou *


> I came home with this gorgeous red harley from Rhac Shack that I had reserved , I've named her Ruby


It was nice seeing you again, and what a coincidence I picked up a gorgeous garg female that I had reserved, and have chosen the name Ruby for her 
*andy123*


> these 2 were off Rhac Shack, would just like to personally thank julie for such stunning gecko's
> and this LARGE girl from BG- Gecko's weighing 58g's without a tail


You are welcome Andy  hope you are happy with them, and the male makes lots of baby cresties for you  Boy the one from BG-Geckos is certainly a big girl


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

_*:lol2::lol2::lol2: me flower power.......I'm a goth!!! 'dark' hippy at a push( my names Lunar, as in the Moon!), but thanks for the sweet comments anyhows:2thumb:. 
I got 'touched' in some interesting places too by passers by ooopsy!, what a squash, really have gotta get a bigger venue or at least organise it better, the sellers had a tonne of room each and the buyers were packed like sardines, whoops get a new planner Donny!*_





Peekaboo said:


> Well what an experience for anyone on their first visit to Donny Reptile Show - and that includes us
> 
> We parked easily but were amazed at the size of the queue that 'snaked' its way round the foyer - but luckily they managed to keep it moving
> 
> ...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> Sorry my mistake - Its a New Caledonian Giant Gecko or Leach's Giant Gecko please see link below
> 
> I did do my research before i went actually considering we have other calendonian species! sorry for the typo I put 'day' in by mistake I do know the difference:blush:
> I see people are quick to criticise
> ...


wasnt criticising just questioning for all we no you may have thought it was a giant day gecko...... as ginerone said just banter


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

sarasin said:


> *andy123*
> You are welcome Andy  hope you are happy with them, and the male makes lots of baby cresties for you  Boy the one from BG-Geckos is certainly a big girl



im uberly happy with them, they're both more stunning in the flesh and ill keep you up dated with them both with fresh pictures  and she sure is :lol2: she doesnt jump she hops


----------



## ReptileLady (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got back in..absolutely knackered after no sleep and about 10 hours in the car.

I had reserved a lovely supersnow leo from Mal, so I went to pick her up and spotted a RAPTOR male and a sunglow female that Mal had, they were stunning and it didn't take much for me to become smitten and want to take them home. :blush:

Also got a Strophurus Williamsi from Rhac Shac which I had reserved, it is a little beauty!

Got 3 large faunariums, a digital thermometer/hygrometer, a magnaturals jungle vine bridge, UV tube and 2 started roach colonies. 

All in all really pleased, I just about managed to keep my anxiety at bay and coped with the crowds, but a huge thanks to Ben who not only drove me there and back but put up with me hanging round him all day so I wasn't on my own. :blush:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 3 rd pic down. WOW!!! Im SOOOO envy you right now!!! : victory:


cheers =] I almost bought a different one but decided to have a look around and got that little feller. very happy. cost me a bit though... (£95)

All the best

Tom


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Picked up a pre-booked adult female gargoyle, and a lovely little mainland chahoua, and a male helmeted gecko to go with my homebred females


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 21, 2010)

andy123 said:


> heres pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> @ post above, where was vet debbie?? i searched the whole room 3 times looking for her, and i couldnt find her :O


LOL top of first aisle as you come in the door on the back wall in the row near the Small Exotic Mammals room 

And Deb had some STUNNING reps there - and she sold ALL her Yemens


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Male Helmet Geko from Pro Reptile for the Mrs :devil::devil::devil:








Female Flame Crested Gecko from Rhacalicious for the Mrs :devil::devil::devil:








Male Boa from Colin Cadell for me :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:








A good day apart from the entry Steward refusing to let me in with a full member card as I arrived 5 minutes late (10:40) and sent us to the back of the queue, nearly out the door.
Ooh IHS will be receiving a tidy complaint whats the point of being a memeber when you cant use the card


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 21, 2010)

ReptileLady said:


> Just got back in..absolutely knackered after no sleep and about 10 hours in the car.
> 
> I had reserved a lovely supersnow leo from Mal, so I went to pick her up and spotted a RAPTOR male and a sunglow female that Mal had, they were stunning and it didn't take much for me to become smitten and want to take them home. :blush:


Mal had some outstanding Leos at Donny - have no IDEA how I managed to restrain myself from getting my purse out LOL - he had a very striking Jungle Mack Snow there and some of his Sunglows were stunning! So I am sure you had a super buy


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> Male Helmet Geko from Pro Reptile for the Mrs :devil::devil::devil:
> image
> Female Flame Crested Gecko from Rhacalicious for the Mrs :devil::devil::devil:
> image
> ...


 WHAT, i would have been doing some kicking off mate, shame i didn't see ya in the show, was hoping for a meet up in the bar for a beer or two but unfortunatly i don't even know what you look like lol, did get to have a quick chat with monitormad though, real nice fella.


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL goth - hippy - flower power .... just had this fleeting thought when we were introduced how your name so suited you ..... regardless of the theme 



loonymoony said:


> _*:lol2::lol2::lol2: me flower power.......I'm a goth!!! 'dark' hippy at a push( my names Lunar, as in the Moon!), but thanks for the sweet comments anyhows:2thumb:. *_
> _*I got 'touched' in some interesting places too by passers by ooopsy!, what a squash, really have gotta get a bigger venue or at least organise it better, the sellers had a tonne of room each and the buyers were packed like sardines, whoops get a new planner Donny!*_


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> WHAT, i would have been doing some kicking off mate, shame i didn't see ya in the show, was hoping for a meet up in the bar for a beer or two but unfortunatly i don't even know what you look like lol, did get to have a quick chat with monitormad though, real nice fella.


Hiya Bud
I was looking for you & some others I was in the bar at 11:45, to meet up with Monitormad, cocobates, Jolio, shaneluvsmonitors, jo jo beans, stayed in the bar supping until gone 14:00. we will deffinately meet up next year as I will be shouting for you bud.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

loonymoony said:


> _*I got 'touched' in some interesting places too by passers by ooopsy!,!*_


Sorry, my mistake:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Chuckwalla said:


> Hiya Bud
> I was looking for you & some others I was in the bar at 11:45, to meet up with Monitormad, cocobates, Jolio, shaneluvsmonitors, jo jo beans, stayed in the bar supping until gone 14:00. we will deffinately meet up next year as I will be shouting for you bud.


hahaha awesome, i'll look for random people shouting then lol.
i think next time we should have a designated time to meet up, that way no-one misses eachother. should be a real good meet next time, with organisation lol.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Peekaboo said:


> LOL goth - hippy - flower power .... just had this fleeting thought when we were introduced how your name so suited you ..... regardless of the theme


_*Awwww you sweet talker you..way to charm me!:mf_dribble:*__hee! hee!_


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> wasnt criticising just questioning for all we no you may have thought it was a giant day gecko...... as ginerone said just banter


I know sorry guys:flrt: 
it was this post that offended me slightly . . .

Originally Posted by *maddragon29*  
_Yeah that isn't a day gecko......._
_begs you to wonder how much research has been done prior to that purchase :whistling2:_


It was just i didnt want people to think that i didnt research things before purchasing them especially now im breeding my own stock

Im over it - skin thickened:lol2:

I have seen some fantastic looking reps on here from the show im envious of a few:2thumb:


----------



## stiggysan (Sep 18, 2010)

Got a vivarium ready for when we have our 1st bearded dragon!!!

got a book also....

great day :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> I know sorry guys:flrt:
> it was this post that offended me slightly . . .
> 
> Originally Posted by *maddragon29* [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/viewpost.gif]image[/URL]
> ...


i bet a breeding pair of those cost you a fair bit !!


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Collected my new fattie from Sazzle....shes getting all settled by having a good look round her new pad.

Also naughtily bought a gorgeous crestie from sarasin...I love it...a late birthday pressie for the other half whos in brazil at the mo. Was funny when he rang earlier to ask how it had gone and I told him I had a suprise...he was like...errr does it move...ooops!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Well we got 

1.0.0 japelura splendida
0.1.0 brb
1.0.0 trinket snake

Tonnes of kit and bits to setup silkworm breeding. Ran out of money unfortunatley I could have happily spent thousands


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> i bet a breeding pair of those cost you a fair bit !!


well weve yet to aquire a female giant gecko and a female mossy gecko and the males werent cheap - the others such as cresties and gargs are already paired up and breeding - just had some babies out!!:2thumb:

If anyone knows anyone whos selling female mossy/giant geckos please let us know - we know these wont be cheap so were prepared and sat down:lol2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

sarahrhodes said:


> I know sorry guys:flrt:
> it was this post that offended me slightly . . .
> 
> Originally Posted by *maddragon29* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/585668-donny-who-got-what-post7057894.html#post7057894image
> ...


I'm glad you're thick skinned  but it was meant to offend if you genuinely didn't know what sort of animal you had, theres no way you'd have been able to research its care first.... however you did, you just got mixed up, so theres no harm to the animal done.

You'd be amazed the amount of people that i talk to that say they've got iguanas when they've got water dragons, and one person the other day tried to say a zoo near here has a komodo dragon, and its a white throat.

Its worrying that such people can easily buy animals when they dont have a clue.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

I managed not to buy too much more than the two i already had reserved other than some cork bark, branches, locusts and a small faunarium for my congo mantid who has had to be downsized to make room for one of the new additions lol ..... 

here's the two I had reserved from Mal (Grinning geckos) .... just like to say I know everyone always gives Mal the highest of praise and I can now 100% vouch for it too his geckos were all beautiful and had a lovely little chat with him about leo breeding lol 

so here's the two new additions 

big Male Mack Snow Tremper now named Quagmire (yes its a family guy theme going on with most of my leos lol). He's a lil stressy after his big day so just the one half decent pic taken before leaving him to it .... 









and a lovely little retic gargoyle (currently un-named) to take my rhac tally to 3 









I agree with everyone it was heaving, the OH thought too busy, but I didnt care just loved getting to another show this year lol and especially 2 days after payday haha


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

ReptileLady said:


> I had reserved a lovely supersnow leo from Mal, so I went to pick her up and spotted a RAPTOR male and a sunglow female that Mal had, they were stunning and it didn't take much for me to become smitten and want to take them home. :blush:


I saw the leo on Mals web site that you reserved, she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

beardie&crestielover said:


> what locale is your leachy ?


 
my leachy is from mt. khogis


----------



## pumagirl (Sep 18, 2010)

My first post.... and my first trip to donny today for the reptile show :blush:

Loved it!!!!! :2thumb:

We are going to get a bearded dragon, but are doing all our homework first, got a viv today and some books, and are going to obtain all the bits needed first so we're all prepaired. 

Held the most beautiful dragon (my first hold) and theyre the most beautiful things I cant personally wait to get one and give it a home. 

Looking at all the lovely ones on here theyre fab and we're learning so much. 

Looking forward to more posting and chatting to you all x


----------



## stiggysan (Sep 18, 2010)

pumagirl said:


> My first post.... and my first trip to donny today for the reptile show :blush:
> 
> Loved it!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


was great day hun and cant wait to get set up for our dragon! :flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

pumagirl said:


> My first post.... and my first trip to donny today for the reptile show :blush:
> 
> Loved it!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Was it a real yellow beardie I was talking to someone by nottingham dragons


----------



## pumagirl (Sep 18, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Was it a real yellow beardie I was talking to someone by nottingham dragons


Hi hun, 

The one held was a lovely lady that let me her dragon, she was a lady (possibly American but Im not good with accents so forgive me!!! :blush she was on one of the inner stalls and chatted to us for ages and was most helpful  

xx


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Collected two new hatchling ackies as pre-arranged plus a hatchling normal banded Cali Kingsnake, could have spent more but got to keep a fistful of cash as picking up a trio of Uro's next weekend.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

pumagirl said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> The one held was a lovely lady that let me her dragon, she was a lady (possibly American but Im not good with accents so forgive me!!! :blush she was on one of the inner stalls and chatted to us for ages and was most helpful
> 
> xx


Ah different people then. Welcome to the forum and good luck with your future scaley


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

didn't actually go to get any leo's this year. oh well ended up with a very nice Hypo Mack Snow!

great show.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Peekaboo said:


> Well what an experience for anyone on their first visit to Donny Reptile Show - and that includes us
> 
> We parked easily but were amazed at the size of the queue that 'snaked' its way round the foyer - but luckily they managed to keep it moving
> 
> ...


 
anytime hun nice to meet you both .I am so pleased you had a great day :2thumb:


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

pumagirl said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> The one held was a lovely lady that let me her dragon, she was a lady (possibly American but Im not good with accents so forgive me!!! :blush she was on one of the inner stalls and chatted to us for ages and was most helpful
> 
> xx


sounds like sybilla from Where dragons dwell.....didn't make the show myself so can't confirm if she was there or not though :lol2:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

She was indeed. I fell in love with the german giant she had with her, damn not having a spare viv big enough!!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

it was a good day, i thought it was much busyer than kempton park, an didnt really get to see much as we were getting pushed all over the place, which my missis didnt like, so we made a early escape. it was nice to meet suez an her OH again, an finaly meet mal. 
it took us just over 5 hours to get home thanks to the M25 :devil:

two s.i.m incubator tubs 
mushroom feeding ledge
another ledge, all from excession
a nice little reverse stripe female raptor from FEV : victory: (will get pics soon she was abit scared after the long journey )

i was ment to be picking something nice up from mal, but the leo wasnt quite ready for such along drive back with me, but i couldnt walk away from his table empty handed :whistling2:
so here is my new male gonii luii, in his tempory home.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I went round loads of time and didn't see excession I wanted to pick up a few of those sims. Also wanted to see the mag naturals


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> I went round loads of time and didn't see excession I wanted to pick up a few of those sims. Also wanted to see the mag naturals


Sheesh you should of asked I'm sure I spotted him in my mad rush to see the lemmings!!

We got a lot of equipment and bargain plants...

And 7 animals which I'll list later as I'm still asleep... : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The show was packed! Many of the tables I missed until later on in the day, simply because I just couldn't get in to see! Was a good day though  I came home with

Leopard geckos;

A female super snow I'd reserved from Sazzle (thanks hun!)
A male super snow
A female mack snow
A female high-yellow lavender (giant)
A big 09 female sunglow
A male blizzard (het murphys patternless and 66% het Tremper)
A male hypo abberant from ReptileLady (thanks hun!)

Snakes:

A male oketee corn snake
A baby female butter corn
A baby female ghost motley/stripe corn
A baby snow corn

Oodles of live food - crickets, locusts, meal worms
Heat mats
Moss
Supplements etc

I am so unbelieveably chuffed with everything I bought! And we only spent £300 which was great considering what we got


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got 3 new cresties ( 2 nice babies from bg gecko and adult female- she`s gravid too :2thumb: )

and some corn-worms in various types of purple stripyness :notworthy: 

and two trios of meecers, massive blues and shiny abbysinians 

and livefood and other bits and pieces, it was packed and i missed most of the tables, will need to sleep for a week to recover!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i got 3 new cresties ( 2 nice babies from bg gecko and adult female- she`s gravid too :2thumb: )
> 
> and some corn-worms in various types of purple stripyness :notworthy:
> 
> and livefood and other bits and pieces, it was packed and i missed most of the tables, will need to sleep for a week to recover!


That was the front table wasn't it? Some lovely cresties there


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes they were by the entrance, i got a plain one and a stunning pinner.
could quite happily have emptied half their table :flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not good with morphs but I saw a striped crestie which I guess was a pinstripe it was lush


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> yes they were by the entrance, i got a plain one and a stunning pinner.
> could quite happily have emptied half their table :flrt:


You and me both, I had one reserved but could have spent the mortgage on that table!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was being good, need to get more exo`s first!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two old fish tanks left but should have a few vivs cleared ready to quarantine new purchases at portsmouth next month. Just need to finish building the new ones.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Lost? said:


> came home with 3 leos, 2x dreamsicle and 1x tremper eclipse
> 
> Didnt know there was a bar meet??
> Mark (BRO) blew me out for our beer so i sulked off home


Sorry fella - really wasn't intended !

Too busy chinwagging with Mal/Suez/Loonymoony/Laza etc and didn't hear/notice your text !
Definitely need to make a firmer plan for next time.....:blush:

I missed the 'bar meet' anyway due to my lateness I think, managed a cheeky one with MrMike and his good lady anyway which was nice...... 

Anyway - despite saying 'window shopping only', Suez managed to flog me a lovely Bell Sunglow leo with a gorgeous carrot tail (still not sure how, one minute we were talking Strophs etc, the next I had a leo in a box in my hand.... Anyway I think Big Max will be eyeing this new lady up for next year !!! :lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Anyway - despite saying 'window shopping only', Suez managed to flog me a lovely Bell Sunglow leo with a gorgeous carrot tail (still not sure how, one minute we were talking Strophs etc, the next I had a leo in a box in my hand.... Anyway I think Big Max will be eyeing this new lady up for next year !!! :lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I'm telling you, Suez was on fire yesterday! She sold us 2 D. Tessalatus, and 1 P. Grandis!!!

Lovely lady 

Amongst them, we bought:

1.1.0 Thecadactylus Rapicauda (Turnip Tailed Geckos (from Jon Boone in Hamm))
0.1.0 Leiocephalus Personatus (Jewelled Curly Tail Lizard) Thanks WLW & Co
0.1.0 Geckonia chazaliae (Helmeted Gecko) Thanks Jas

None have names yet, was an epic journey home, we got lost! And then we spent 4 hours getting them in and settled, no matter how much you plan your setups, you always end up changing them!

Will get pics up tonight, OH called in sick so is currently viv building and houseworking, the house is a bombsite :blush: My main concern was "Who needs heat? They need food and that needs moving there!" last night to get all new ones ok and settled lol.

Again it was great to see some familiar faces and meet some new 

Now very skint and need to dodge the bank for a few days... Ahem...

Jac


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

I think all in all a good day was had by all, twas great to catch up with people and also put faces to some of the names on here too


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> Sorry fella - really wasn't intended !
> 
> Too busy chinwagging with Mal/Suez/Loonymoony/Laza etc and didn't hear/notice your text !
> Definitely need to make a firmer plan for next time.....:blush:
> ...


she is such a cutie though you just had to have her:flrt:great to see you hun i know she will be well looked after

quote purple-vixen
I'm telling you, Suez was on fire yesterday! She sold us 2 D. Tessalatus, and 1 P. Grandis!!!

Lovely lady 
thank you hun great to meet you and the gang all a great bunch viperd and ginnerone and steve and everyone i forgot their names(coz i'm getting on a bit)

great to see old pals too pete and tony mal and the family (thank you Mal for my lovely goni will be posting pics soon.Craig (53 bird Paul and wife oh and just everyone i had a great day. 
Peekaboo nice to meet you hope you get some stonking babies next year :2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

suez said:


> she is such a cutie though you just had to have her:flrt:great to see you hun i know she will be well looked after
> 
> quote purple-vixen
> I'm telling you, Suez was on fire yesterday! She sold us 2 D. Tessalatus, and 1 P. Grandis!!!
> ...


 
:lol2: you got mals other goni then. we need pics of him. great to meet you an your oh again :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

i got 1 male gargoyle which i had reserved from bg geckos which was all i went for . Then i got my eye on another male spotted him from halfway across the hall he was so bright , lucky for me suez and paul managed to barter him down for me and dropped him off last night thanks again yous are stars . Also suez had by far the best table a good selection of lizards including 3 or 4 species of phelsuma which are by far my favourite. All in all a good show ,also enjoyed meeting a few of yous in the bar sorry i didnt say goodby i was hoping to come back up to the bar but we had to leave about 1;30 ill see you lot next year no doubt


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I came home with these two Im not sure on colours or anything both have a back foot missing paid £5 each I think there gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

> 0.1.0 Geckonia chazaliae (Helmeted Gecko) Thanks Jas


How did you manage that :mrgreen: He told me he only had males and a few unsexed ones, he said he had held all females back for breeding :whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

sarasin said:


> How did you manage that :mrgreen: He told me he only had males and a few unsexed ones, he said he had held all females back for breeding :whistling2:


Hahahaha bad times! I meant 1.0.0!!!

Proper stupid moment there!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> Hahahaha bad times! I meant 1.0.0!!!
> 
> Proper stupid moment there!


Well I was a bit miffed, cos I thought you had snagged the only female


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

sunglows









albino jungle









supersnow

All females and a big thanx to jkl100 for breeding and supplying these and to Sci for collecting them for me


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

mispentyouth said:


> i got 1 male gargoyle which i had reserved from bg geckos which was all i went for . Then i got my eye on another male spotted him from halfway across the hall he was so bright , lucky for me suez and paul managed to barter him down for me and dropped him off last night thanks again yous are stars . Also suez had by far the best table a good selection of lizards including 3 or 4 species of phelsuma which are by far my favourite. All in all a good show ,also enjoyed meeting a few of yous in the bar sorry i didnt say goodby i was hoping to come back up to the bar but we had to leave about 1;30 ill see you lot next year no doubt


 
:blush: awww thank you 
that garg is the bizz though i was tempted to pinch him lol


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone got any idea who the guy and his wife were who were selling boas opposite welsh reptile breeders?I think they were from the north east


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

can't beleive how many people i missed who i'd ave loved to have met grrrr didnt know u was there too fev


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice tang Sunglow on right and Jungle - worth waiting for I am sure


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

suez said:


> she is such a cutie though you just had to have her:flrt:great to see you hun i know she will be well looked after
> 
> (thank you Mal for my lovely goni will be posting pics soon.):


She certainly will be spoiled here and is looking lovely now she has got that shed off !
As for the goni, as I said, got a lovely marked male Luii still available here ! ;0).... Can't believe no one took me up on him. Mal and I and a couple of others are looking at some bloodline swaps down the line if things go well, sure we will let you join the 'goni gang' Suez!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> She certainly will be spoiled here and is looking lovely now she has got that shed off !
> As for the goni, as I said, got a lovely marked male Luii still available here ! ;0).... Can't believe no one took me up on him. Mal and I and a couple of others are looking at some bloodline swaps down the line if things go well, sure we will let you join the 'goni gang' Suez!


why thank you kind sir :2thumb: i realy didnt see yours for sale or i would have had him.maybe i still will :flrt:just need to work out some space .


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

sarasin said:


> Well I was a bit miffed, cos I thought you had snagged the only female


Haha, no I just typed it wrong, he is a little boy...


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Because someone else spent all the money:whistling2:

I only got a phelsuma grandis off suez, thankee muchly he's doing well


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Me and the Mrs were good and didnt come home with any wee beaties, just some books... but it was torture! so many gorgeous animals that we wanted but don't have the room for...

the main ones that nearly broke our resolve were

the african pygmy hedgehogs
the armoured crickets
the pied royal
the ivory burm
the hermit crabs
the crested geckos
the beardies
the red foots
the little pacman frogs
the panther chams
the GTP
the chinese cave gecko

but the one thing that nearly broke us was the pair of dwarf sun gazers! i'm still gutted we didn't leave with those beauties

next year!

gutted that i didnt see the Rhacodactylus leachianus or the monkey tailed skink! to much to see and too many people blocking the view!

great time!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

wow forteh she's looking great has she got a name yet !!!!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah it was packed! I had a great day! Didn't meet many people and didn't introduce myself either cos I came over all shy. I saw purple vixen, ginnerone, Mal and Suez and a few others that purple vixen introduced me to and I can't remember usernames sorry!! 

I bagged a bold stripe mack snow enigma who has black eyes so may be a black hole but I need to check her nose - shes settling in now. Also a male hypo plasma corn with a kink who is my new pinky-purple pet 

Also bought some livefood, some disinfectant, some frozen mice and some silkworm eggs to try to hatch!


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

viperd said:


> wow forteh she's looking great has she got a name yet !!!!


HE is called circletrianglehead 

Although to be honest that is a bit of a placeholder name, still not 100% because its a bit of a mouthfull! 'GreenfastthingthateatsCGDofffingers' is another possibilty


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

forteh said:


> HE is called circletrianglehead
> 
> Although to be honest that is a bit of a placeholder name, still not 100% because its a bit of a mouthfull! 'GreenfastthingthateatsCGDofffingers' is another possibilty


how about 'GreenfastthingwithacircletriangleheadthateatsCGDofffingersthenrunsoff' although that might be a tad too long :lol2:

Edit: it is actually too long, theres a forced space in the middle! haha


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks a bit welsh too :whistling2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

forteh said:


> HE is called circletrianglehead
> 
> Although to be honest that is a bit of a placeholder name, still not 100% because its a bit of a mouthfull! 'GreenfastthingthateatsCGDofffingers' is another possibilty


ha ha just been reading the names of your other pets and it made me smile big:lol2:call him/her zeus :2thumb:and if you get why you go to the top of the class and sharpen the rubbers:lol2:
lovely to meet you i like you very much 

(coz you let jac spend all the money )


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> Yeah it was packed! I had a great day! Didn't meet many people and didn't introduce myself either cos I came over all shy. I saw purple vixen, ginnerone, Mal and Suez and a few others that purple vixen introduced me to and I can't remember usernames sorry!!
> 
> I bagged a bold stripe mack snow enigma who has black eyes so may be a black hole but I need to check her nose - shes settling in now. Also a male hypo plasma corn with a kink who is my new pinky-purple pet
> 
> Also bought some livefood, some disinfectant, some frozen mice and some silkworm eggs to try to hatch!


I was one of the ones that Purple vixen introduced you to, so hi again lol !!!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

suez said:


> ha ha just been reading the names of your other pets and it made me smile big:lol2:call him/her zeus :2thumb:and if you get why you go to the top of the class and sharpen the rubbers:lol2:
> lovely to meet you i like you very much
> 
> (coz you let jac spend all the money )


hey suez 
I got n interview next week, so fingers crosssed, I may want my trio b4 xmas after all hehehe

viperd


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> how about 'GreenfastthingwithacircletriangleheadthateatsCGDofffingersthenrunsoff' although that might be a tad too long :lol2:
> 
> Edit: it is actually too long, theres a forced space in the middle! haha


I think circletrianglehead suits him better :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Circletrianglehead Rocks!!! that is a must for a name.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

viperd said:


> hey suez
> I got n interview next week, so fingers crosssed, I may want my trio b4 xmas after all hehehe
> 
> viperd


cool just give me a nod hun.very nice to meet you.such a lovely bunch of peeps :no1:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

I got this little beauty


----------

